# Giroxa



## andbarb1

Hi, I'm hoping for some info on my Grandfathers old watch. All I know is that he acquired it some time in the 70's.

Thank you

Andbarb1


----------



## gaz64

there you go ... Quite nice actually


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely looking watch. Never heard of Giroxa before but it's almost certainly got a Valjoux 7733 movement inside the case. I've seen that dial style on a number of similiar 7733 watches before too.


----------



## john87300

Hi

there's a small amount of info here

http://mb.nawcc.org/...ead.php?t=63426

JtF


----------



## mel

That's got bit of a "TAG Monaco" look about it :yes:

Nice acquisition BTW, if I were into chronos, it would be one I would hold onto, appealing indeed! :lol:

:weed: ldman:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## andyclient

Very nice indeed a cracking piece well done


----------



## andbarb1

Thanks all for the information and complements.

Please look at this new photo of the movement.


----------



## Lampoc

Hi again,

that's a Valjoux 7733 movement alright. If you look under the balance wheel (about the 4 o'clock position in your photo) it may say '7733'.

Your pic:










Plenty of info on the movement out there as it was quite common and used by the likes of Heuer and Breitling amongst others.


----------



## Mikrolisk

Giroxa is a trade mark of the Belvil Watch Co. SA from La Chaux-de-Fonds, registered in 1945.

Andreas


----------



## julioa007

Mikrolisk said:


> Giroxa is a trade mark of the Belvil Watch Co. SA from La Chaux-de-Fonds, registered in 1945.
> 
> Andreas


I have come across a couple of Vintage Giroxa pieces in the past... They are very nice Watches... never seen a Chrono.. Nice watch indeed ( I had a lovely Tapestry dial Gold Plated watch form the 50/60's Incredible nice and Clean )


----------

